# Dash Light emblems



## Allen-N-Africa (May 1, 2006)

2006 Touareg
I need to know if anyone has a link to somewhere that shows a picture of what all the lighted emblems on the dash mean when you first start the vehicle.
The owners manual has some of them but not all of them.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Dash Light emblems (Allen-N-Africa)*

Anything specific... this is really vague.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Dash Light emblems (Allen-N-Africa)*

In the manual ...
Booklet 3.1 ...

Section titled "Warning Lights" ...
Paragraph "Overview of Warning Lights" ...
1 - Airbag system or belt pretensioner system malfunction
2 - Fasten safety belts!
3 - When flashing: ESP in operation When lit: ESP malfunction or switched off
4 - Malfunction in ABS
5 - Depress brake pedal
6 - Turn signals on
7 - TPMS
8 - Generator malfunction
9 - Parking brake applied -or- low brake fluid -or- malfunction in brake system
10 - Fog lights switched on
11 - Malfunction indicator lamp
12 - Cruise control switched on
13 - EPC (gasoline engine only)
14 - Glow plug system (diesel engin only)
15 - AHC
16 - High beam
17 - DRL
Additional warning in display is Off-road stabilizer disconnected
RTFM for more details.
Any specific warning lights not covered here?
HTH
ETA:
This is the page in your manual to look for:










_Modified by henna gaijin at 9:41 PM 7-18-2006_


----------



## Allen-N-Africa (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Dash Light emblems (henna gaijin)*

Thanks for the pictures but this is not my dash layout. The number 3 and 4 light position is where the lights are and I think if I take a picture of it and post it you will see what I am looking at.
Thanks again and I'll be back later.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Dash Light emblems (Allen-N-Africa)*

Try not to cross post. Your answer is my post in your other thread.


----------

